# Dressing up the engine. . .



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Since the body is all done ( by me, body and paint work )....And im currently working on getting performance pieces....I wanna dress the engine up.

Whats a good company(s) that makes the hoses.

I know coolflex for radiator, which im getting pretty soon here....

But I have a WAI and need some good hose that's chemical and air resistant....cause I spoke with someone that said....exhaust fumes and engine temp will eat away at it, and basically contaminate the air going into the intake.......so I want better hoses.......

Other then that, I'm just gonna get that corrirated stuff for the wires.

Any suggestions or Ideas on how to dress the engine up would much appreciated.....or some cool custom ideas also works for me.....

I alrdy cleaned it with simple green and a pressure washer....


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

http://hosetechniques.com/

also maybe try to paint/powdercoat you're valve cover










thsoe blue NGK wires in there look pretty nice with my color sceme as well, however they might now work for you depending on what you're going with.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

RIght now, the valve cover is painted that baby blue that most z3 fenders are gel coated in.....was a joke....

But now on the way is NGK wires, and soon a HS header.

My car is green ( see link below on sig ).

So I;m gonna eventually paint that valve cover the color I want to go with, and the the hoses with it......and get a chrome cool flex for the radiator .

Also, I've got the optima yellow top battery in there, which I might paint just for kicks.....

Today , i just put in a polished UR pulley, which you cant really see anyways...but im happy i stuck it in, so i thought id share......


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

then you could paint your valve cover green. I went with blue.

A nice Koyo Radiatior would look nice with those coolflex hoses, plus they are awsome as well. I believe there is a GB going on for them if you look in the GB section.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

first thing i did was use 3 cans of gunk engine brite and a tooth brush. then painted the valve cover, installed most of a hose techniques kit and bought their color matching silicone couplers. you could even change your oil filler cap, paint, powder coat or polish various items, radiator hose kits, im sure there are more but i just cant think of any.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Actually, I alrdy have a gunmetal color oil cap, w/ a nismo sticker in the middle. A nismo radiator cap...

So I'm thinking of painting the valve cover & battery the same cyber green as my car.....and getting chrome corrigated tubing crap for wires....

And just painting random caps, like the one for power steering fluid....and waht not..

That or...blue like urs...just cause the NGK wires are blue.....and blue and green in the same area might look funny....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Some ideas...





































keep in mind that these pics are two years old....


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Looks good....I have one of those "oil catch tanks" that I bought off ebay, and had the idea of using it for the coolant resovoir.....but coulnt figure out a way to keep it mounted without it falling over....i dont weld much....so how'd you get urs to stay ??

thanx for the pics...helps in giving me ideas...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the above pic is my engine when i first bought the car.








this is after some work. the intake and valve cover have been painted with krylon black wrinkle and a flame treatment to get a super wrinkle finish out of it (aka, spray the paint on heavy...wait 30 minutes.....use a propain torch and heat the surface up nice and hot) then varies peices have been painted in duplicolor engine temp "bright aluminum" like the hoop prop, and egr brakets. the rest just took a bit of scrubing and "engine dressing" to make it shiny.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

wow, you really cleaned it up.....But im not going for the wrinkle finish.

I want it to be as smooth and clean as possible....everything just super clean.

So I've power washed using simple green and a brush once a week for the past 3 weeks.....I usually clean the engine, then wash the car itself.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> Looks good....I have one of those "oil catch tanks" that I bought off ebay, and had the idea of using it for the coolant resovoir.....but coulnt figure out a way to keep it mounted without it falling over....i dont weld much....so how'd you get urs to stay ??
> 
> thanx for the pics...helps in giving me ideas...


No problem.
You will want the coolant overflow res. to have a cap.
The regular oil catch tanks do not have caps.

The Cusco catch tank came with mounting hardware.
I had to fab. something together for the coolant res.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

what about 
http://www.prostreetonline.com/buy/summit_radiator_catch_cans/ 

?????


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've never seen one of those used on a street car.
I was thinking more along these line...

http://www.prostreetonline.com/buy/weapon_r_universal_oil_catch_cans/


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

yea i have one of those......just with a chrome/silver cap.....Now I gotta fab something together.....hmmmmm


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I used a 3 inch hose clamp, and a L shaped "bracket" that had a hole to mount it to.
When you remove the plastic res. , there should be a couple 10mm holes to mount it to.


----------

